# TOEFL vs. IELTS... the sad truth



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi

Took TOEFL Today. Just to give you some background, I took IELTS six times in my life.

Once in 2010 when I planned to apply for 175/176 (and did not go through with the plans) : Overall 8, least band score 6.5 (due to some personal incident on the test night)

Four times between end of 2013/beginning of 2014 for my 189 application. In all times, never scored below 8 overall (once 8.5), and never had the least band below 7 (once was 7.5)


And one last time last week, which was my first attempt at IELTS Academic. I think I fared well in reading, but I have doubts about writing, anyways will know the score next Friday.

Cutting to the chase, today was my TOEFL test date. Speaking from a bad experience with ETS and Prometric a few months ago when they cancelled my TOEFL test less than 24 hours before the test date and ended up missing the university enrolment deadline, and then the Prometric customer service rep instead of calming me down threatens me to hang up if I do not "behave" ..... (well, I ended up telling him to f*** off and hung up on him, and escalated it to ETS who were more professional)


So, here I am, walking today to a different test center for TOEFL. Just to summarize the terrible experience : 


1- They did not accept my Emirates ID Card (National ID Card for residents here) and said a passport is a must, had to drive home and come back, although ETS accepts it and it's the official ID in the UAE.

2- Then you have to sign a declaration, and the declaration form includes a 4-line declaration that you have to COPY in the same form and sign, as if signing a pre-printed declaration is not legally binding

3- Watches (even analog ones) not allowed

4- They gave me a PC with a non-working microphone, retried the microphone test thrice until the idiot administrator believed me it is not working.

5- Noise cancellation headphones are not really cancelling any noise. (funny, the brand name is KOSS, only Arabs on the forum will relate LOL  )

6- Speaking or working while other people are speaking into their microphones in the room is difficult, why don't they provide soundproof stalls?????? For the money they are charging they should

7- Speaking test is way more difficult than IELTS (in my four recent IELTS General attempts I always scored 8.5 and 9 in speaking, I highly doubt I will fare well in TOEFL speaking)

8- Reading is TOO ACADEMIC, even more academic than IELTS Academic, so for those who think TOEFL is a good alternative to IELTS General for immigration purposes, think twice.

9- Listening requires taking lots of notes while listening to be able to answer, unlike IELTS where you listen while you hold the question booklet and can scribble the answer directly. Listening is much more difficult than IELTS Listening, besides it's also academic. 

10- Only plus side is writing, where you have a keyboard and a word counter. 






Verdict : if you are trying to apply for immigration, IELTS General (unless Academic is required by your assessment authority) is your best bet, then IELTS Academic. I highly do NOT recommend TOEFL. 


Will let you know my IELTS Academic and TOEFL results once received.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Hi
> 
> Took TOEFL Today. Just to give you some background, I took IELTS six times in my life.
> 
> ...


Actually, I had my mother take TOEFL yesterday, to meet functional english requirement and I must admit the experience of my mother was not as bad as yours. 

Her english language proficiency is quite weak, and I wanted to improve the probability of getting some right answers while a few guesses. 

Two main reasons I had my mother take TOEFL as opposed to IELTS were:
Easy availability of dates
Multiple choice questions for reading and listening

On comparison chart, for functional english 32/120 IELTS score is required as against 4.5/9 IELTS score. Hence, TOEFL was also algebraically favourable option. 

Their ID policy clearly states that they only accept passport for ID proof. 

While helping my mother prepare for TOEFL I too realised that Listening and Reading was very academic.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Actually, I had my mother take TOEFL yesterday, to meet functional english requirement and I must admit the experience of my mother was not as bad as yours.
> 
> Her english language proficiency is quite weak, and I wanted to improve the probability of getting some right answers while a few guesses.
> 
> ...



probably for a functional English it's easier, but for proficient or superior it is not. Speaking into a microphone for short periods is more difficult, noisy rooms, the too-academic questions, and answering AFTER listening not during it as well


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Just received my IELTS Academic results, bear in mind it's my first take on IELTS Academic, never took it before

Reading : 9
Writing : 7
Speaking : 8.5
Listening : 8.5

Overall : 8.5


As I expected (except Reading which is a bit above my expectations)

Awaiting TOEFL. I expect that TOEFL speaking will be pretty bad


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Just got my TOEFL Scores, they are way better than I expected. I take it back, TOEFL is easier LOL

but again, on DIBP scale, I missed the Superior English (equiv. to IELTS 8) by one point ! Not that I need it, but I am just benchmarking

Score : 

Reading : 28
Speaking : 28
Writing : 30
Listening : 30

Overall : 116

Verdict : as expected, Reading is more difficult, and speaking is not that easy, missed the mark by 1 point in reading

Writing is WAY easier (which I expected earlier), and listening turned out easier than I thought


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I have taken TOEFL twice and IELTS once. To me, personally, IELTS suits more. Although I have to say its writing section is somewhat harder than that of TOEFL. IELTS' speaking section, on the other hand, is much-much easier, in my opinion.

My results:

TOEFL 2nd try: R29, L28, W28, S23
IELTS: R9.0, L9.0, W7.5, S8.5

The thing that bothers me the most about TOEFL is the fact that everything goes through computer... and it all takes places in a classroom full of people and hence noise. People cough, everyone takes the speaking test at the same time and in the same room, etc. Most importantly, it seems somehow much more 'organic', natural to speak to an actual person. IELTS writing is not the most pleasant experience though.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Good score*



TheExpatriate said:


> Just got my TOEFL Scores, they are way better than I expected. I take it back, TOEFL is easier LOL
> 
> but again, on DIBP scale, I missed the Superior English (equiv. to IELTS 8) by one point ! Not that I need it, but I am just benchmarking
> 
> ...


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

any thoughts on PTE Academic Vs Tofel . I have attempted ielts and pte academic both. I find pte academic speaking a bit tough.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

ielts is okay and easy if u need only 7 as a target...8 looks tough


----------



## pratik2077 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi,

As you know after 1st Jan 2015 score download facilities available in TOEFL.

I have downloaded score card report but d't have original score card copy yet.it will take time 1month.

Can I use downloaded copy in visa process ya wait for original score card copy ?

I already request additional score card copy also.any one have idea how many days it will take to deliver in india.

Please share your suggestion.


----------



## zainer (Feb 24, 2015)

I believe that IELTS is easier than tofel.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I did not receive my score reports so far after 3+ months, and those f***tards last time when I called them in their HQ in the US told me there is nothing we can do, we sent them, it's your problem ......


----------



## pratik2077 (Feb 11, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Just got my TOEFL Scores, they are way better than I expected. I take it back, TOEFL is easier LOL
> 
> but again, on DIBP scale, I missed the Superior English (equiv. to IELTS 8) by one point ! Not that I need it, but I am just benchmarking
> 
> ...


Hi TheExpatriate

Hope you got your desire score in TOEFL.I have some query regarding my TOEFL score card.

1. Can you please tell me, Approx how many days they taken to deliver your hard copy score card.

2. Do you have any idea about additional score card copy delivery time.

Regards,
Pratik


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

After 3.5 months, 5 additional orders, two paypal disputes, 6 phone fights, attempts to two addresses in two countries, nothing received yet


----------

